# ما هو أفضل شمع يوضع فى كريم التصفيف



## chemist.ahmedfathy (12 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام , أرجو من الله أن تكونوا فى تمام الصحه والعافيه .
رأيت عدة تركيبات لكريم الشعر ووجدت الماده الملطفه للشعر والمطريه لها متعدده منها شمع النحل وشمع البلسم وحمض الشمع والينولين فما هو أفضل شمع لتطريه الشعر فى كل هذه الشموع , وسؤال أخر لاحظت أن هناك كريم يوضع على الشعر فيظل رطب لمدة ساعات بينما كريم أخر لا يظل ساعه فما السر فى ذلك , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## dulcemohamed (14 ديسمبر 2013)

انا هقولك على السر ان الانواع دى من الكريمات بيكون فيها مواد معينة بتعمل smooth wetting non tacky film forming يعنى بتغطى الشعر بطبقه رقيقة جدا جدا بتخليه رطب وناعم وملمسه غير زيتى بالاضافة لانها بتقلل معدل التبخير علشان كده بتفضل وقت طويل محتفظة بالرطوبة في الشعر ايه بقى المواد دى وبتشتغل ازاى وباقى سؤالك دى قصة طويلة ومحتاجه وقت نحاول اتكلم عليها في اقرب فرصه


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (14 ديسمبر 2013)

فى إنتظار شرحك يا باشمهندس الهام جدا لكل العاملين بهذا المجال لان فعلا المده الطويله دى لبقاء الملمس الين على الشعر ليها سر معين ونتمنا جميعا نعرفه من حضرتك .


----------



## marmar7 (16 ديسمبر 2013)

Silicons like Dimethicone 
forms a film on your hair which...


improves wet and dry combing (reduces combing forces)
increases shine
increases the feeling of softness
reduces static charge
increases spreading abilities
resists humidity


----------



## marmar7 (16 ديسمبر 2013)

Silicons like Dimethicone 
forms a film on your hair which...


improves wet and dry combing and reduces combing forces
increases shine
increases the feeling of softness
reduces static charge
increases spreading abilities
resists humidity


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (17 ديسمبر 2013)

marmar7 قال:


> Silicons like Dimethicone
> forms a film on your hair which...
> 
> 
> ...



جزاكى الله خيرا أختى الفاضله , وفى إنتظار معلومات أكثر من باقيه الأعضاء .


----------

